# Brake light warning



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Got a brake light warning this morning. In all likelihood I'm assuming this is the brake light switch, but I guess it could possibly just be the bulb. So two questions 1) how can I tell 2) is there a DIY for changing the brake light switch. TIA for any help.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Brake light warning (judgegavel)*

Disregard I figured it out.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Brake light warning (judgegavel)*

what was wrong with it?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Brake light warning (bhb399mm)*

post up what was wrong anyway so people can have a reference in the future.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Brake light warning (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_post up what was wrong anyway so people can have a reference in the future.

thats the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

